# The Future's bright............. (Wheel content)



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

Not sure if this has done before, but I think this is gonna look fab! I've polished my M3 rims up like these, (they were really scabby!) Anyway, I only did a quick tester on the Mrs's TT rims, & I have to say the quality of the aluminium is very good.
Debating on wether to do the inner parts of the wheels gloss black (to match the body colour) or gun metal grey...
Your thoughts & input would be appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks great post some pics when you have done the rest


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

Will do mate, Looking forward to the challange........


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

Done two so far, taking about 3 hours per wheel...


















Painted the inner Gloss black...


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice work. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I would recommend protecting the bare finish with Werkstat Prime Strong polish/sealant - it has tremendous cleaning and light polishing properties but also lays down a layer of durable sealant protection.


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Bit bling for me.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You must have arms like tree trunks


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

badyaker said:


> You must have arms like tree trunks


Always had a bigger right arm!


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

There Fairly Ghetto


----------

